# Boxelder vase



## Dennis Ford (Jan 3, 2012)

I turned this vase a couple of months ago. The wood came from Kevin (through a friend).
[attachment=860]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2012)

You sure did it justice. That form is dynamite. I love the really red chunks, but the ones with white background & just a few flames like that are more eye-catching in some ways. Nice work thanks for posting. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 3, 2012)

thats purdy!


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautifully done !


----------



## JMC (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work Dennis.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice, what did you use for a finish?


----------



## BarbS (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice work, Dennis. I like the subtlety of the pattern. Your line of form is something I'd envy, too. Nice work!


----------

